# XP Black Edition USA Retail Final DVD 4.02GB



## costaman (26 مارس 2007)

Applications : Windows : English
هل حلمت ان تمتلك cd windows xp
يحمل كل البرامج التي يمكن ان تحتاجاهابكل ما تحمل الكلمه من معني
اكيد حلمت بذلك ولكن بات مستحيلا مع حجم ملفات ال wndowsالغملاقه وحجم ال cd الصعير جدا بالمقارنة 
ولكن حينما تتدخل التكلنوجيا يبيت ذللك ممكن لذلك اهدي هذه منتداي الحبيب واعضائه ومعا سنستعض امكانيات النسخة
التي كانت حلما لي من ذي قبل وكنت انوي تنفيذه ولكن سبقني اليها شاب اخر
معا سنستعرض امكانيات النسخة
اولا انظرو الي شكل النسخة اثناء التحميل





انظروا الي شكل سطح المكتب واحده من اكثر من 150 شكل 




انظروا الي البرامج التي بال wpi
وسوف نتحدث عنهم تفصيليا








هيا بينا نستعرض البرامج الموجوده بالنسخة

Programs included in Windows Post Installer: 

Office 2007 Enterprise 
Acrobat 8.0 
Photoshop CS2 
Diskeeper 2007 
Ashampoo Burning Studio 6.30 
OO Defrag 8.5.178 
WindowBlind 5.04 Enhanced plus many new themes 
Open Office 2.10 
TuneUp Utilities 2007 English 
Norton partition Magic 8.05 
Registry Mechanic 6.2 
IS****** 10 
Microsoft Java VM Build 3809 
Sun Java 2 Version5.0.6 W/SP2 
Azureus 2.5.00 
IE 7 Final Activated 
Firefox 2.01 
THunderbird 1.5.0.9 
Opera 9.02 
WsFTP Pro 
BS Player Pro 2.12.942 
Klite Codec Pack 2.80 
Shockwave/Flashplayers 
Win DVD 8 Platinum 
WM Player 11 
Nod32 2.57 
ZoneAlarm 6.5.737.2006 Pro 
ZoneAlarm Internet Security Suite 7.0.279 Beta (ROCKS!!) 
Blindwrite 6.0.1.19 By eXperience 
Nero 7.590A Premium Full 
Nero 7.59 Lite 
Poweriso 3.5 
UltrIso 8.6.0.1936 
DivX Create Bundle 6.4 
Fraunhofer IIs MP3 Codec 
Quicktime Alternative 
Adaware SE Pro 
Acrobat Reader 
DVD DEcryptor 
DVD2One 
FlashFXP 
GetRight 
Magic Isomaker 
PeerGuardian 2 
VmWare 5.53 
WinRAR 
Winzip 10 

اشطه طبعا 
شويه امكانيات من windows vista


Windows Vista RTM sidebar plus extra gadgets 

Vista RC2 Sidebar v5744 and VAIO for Windows XP BY ricktendo64 
VAIO 
http://status.fromvistatoxp.com/ 

Made nLite 1.2.1 & 1.3beta compatible 
- Added Segoe Print and Segoe ****** Fonts (Fixes Notes Gadget) 

12/20/06 v1.3 
- Added more cool Gadgets (Black Jack, Tetris, Bricks, Pong, Command Launcher, Internet Search) 
- Fixed Version Number in Add-Remove Programs (from 5477 to 5744) 
- Minor RegDLL Changes 
- Now uses ProfileItems for QuickLaunch Shortcut 

12/07/06 v1.1 
- Improved Installation process (No more RunOnceEx Box) 
- Fixed VAIO Shell Extension not registering 
- Added Vista Calculator and Drive Info Gadgets 
- Changed skin to Glass 
- Quick Launch shortcut moved to UserProfile 

12/4/2006 v1.0 
- Systray Icon issue FIXED! (Had to go from RTM 6.0.6000 down to RC2 6.0.5744, I will go back to RTM when the new VAIO Build is released) 
- Added Calibri fonts (Fixes CPU Meeter) 
- Changed the Sidebar Skin to a much nicer one as you can see in the ***eenshot (Fade Skin) 
- Changed Shortcut placement from All Programs to All Programs -> Accesories 
- Removed most 3rd party gadgets to save space (I only include the defaults and 4 extra ones) 




PORTABLE APPS ON DESKTOP




Slipstreamed 135 Visual Styles. 

Zion 
Zune 
7 
Aero Style (Glass - Beta 2) 
Aero UI (Day) 
Aero UI (Night) 
Allure 
Beige 
Bikini 
Black 
BlackGold 
BlackIce 
BlandXP 
Blink 
BlueHeart 
BlynkNET 
Bugatti ProBlue 
Calypso 
CatalystVS 
Celestial 
ChaNinjaStyle_RC5 
ChaNinjaStyle_RC5_Bonus 
Classic 
CoolXP4 
corona 
Crystal dlb 2 
Crystal dlb BE 
CrystalAero 
cxpae 
DarkLibar 
DarkWall 
Descent 
Diamond 
DragonStyle 
Element 
ElementA 
Energy Blue 
eXistenZ 
Fiesta 
first 
Forever Blue 
G2 
GoldCoast 
Gray 
GreyOb 
InsetRed 
InspiratSE 
InspiratSECompakt 
Jade Style 
Kimbra 
LE5 
LiQuidskY 
Longhorn Aero 
Luna (Longhorn Revolution) 
Luna Lite 
Luna Royale 
LunarBlue 
Mac OS X 
Midnight 
MidniteXP 
MindWood 
Misfit 
mrs mix blue 
MRSSILVER 
msn 
MtlBlade 
MX5 
Natural 
NewXP 
NightElf 
NightMove 
Octalized 
Office 2007 
OpusOS 
OSXP 
OSXP1 
Palladium 
Patriotic 
PHENOM 
Pipeline 
Platinum 
Platinum Mist Remix 
Plex Style 
Plex Style (Media Center Edition) 
plexiglas v2 
Pristine 
Q 
RedDragon 
Redvista_?? 
Reflections 
RhodiumX 
Royal Full Start Menu 
Royal_Five_Color_Mod 
Royale 
Royale06 
Royale Glass 
Royale Noir 
RoyalFour 
RoyalInsLong 
RoyalInsMac 
RoyalMod 
Sentinel_A 
Sentinel_B 
Shine 
Signs 
Simplex3 
Simplex6 
Slate Athens 
Slate PDC 
Slate ******* 
Slate XP 
Soft Silver 
Static View 
SunSetBall 
TallyHawk 
The Blue 
ThinVista 
Trekgrey 
Trippin 
true 
Vertigo 
Vista 
VistaCG 
VistaPerfection 
VistaXP 
VS7 
War3ORC 
WatercolorLite 
Windows MAX V4 
Windows Xp Style Wood 
WinVista 
Wood 
Xanadu 
XoddX 
XPAmp 
تحديث الدرايفرات الي 19 ديسمبر

Chipset 6.12 1.22 MB 8.6 MB 
CPU 6.09.1 0.03 MB 0.04 MB 
Graphics A 6.12 67.65 MB 328.2 MB 
Graphics B 6.12 53.08 MB 334.3 MB 
Graphics C 6.12 33.72 MB 133.7 MB 
LAN 6.12 6.49 MB 41.4 MB 
MassStorage 6.08 3.8 MB 20 MB 
Sound A 6.12 37.69 MB 275.3 MB 
Sound B 6.12 44.11 MB 232.4 MB 
WLAN 6.12 16.84 MB 171.9 MB 

[codebox]DriverPack Graphics A 
This DriverPack consists of three parts: DriverPack Graphics A, B and C. 
There are two major reasons two do this: my bandwidth and your bandwidth. 
DriverPack Graphics A contains the frequently updated ATI Radeon 
(and Mobility) and nVidia GeForce (Go) drivers. DriverPack Graphics C 
contains the professional GPU's drivers: ATI FireGL and nVidia Quadro 
(and old GeForce drivers). The B part contains all other graphics drivers. 
You don't have to download ALL three the Graphics DriverPacks! You can. 

TI Radeon & Mobility Radeon & Mobility FireGL 10/11/2006, 8.31.0.0 [6.11] YES A\1 
nVidia GeForce (Go) 10/22/2006, 6.14.10.9371 [93.71] YES N\1 
nVidia GeForce Go 7800/7900 GTX 04/25/2006, 8.4.6.3 [84.63] YES N\2 
NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTX/GTS 2/05/2006, 6.14.10.9744 [97.44] 
Supported manufacturers: 

* ATI 
* nVidia 

This DriverPack consists of three parts: DriverPack Graphics A, B and C. 
There are two major reasons two do this: my bandwidth and your bandwidth. 
DriverPack Graphics A contains the frequently updated ATI Radeon 
(and Mobility) and nVidia GeForce (Go) drivers. DriverPack Graphics C 
contains the professional GPU's drivers: ATI FireGL and nVidia Quadro 
(and old GeForce drivers). The B part contains all other graphics drivers. 
You don't have to download ALL three the Graphics DriverPacks! You can. 

3dfx Voodoo 2 21/12/2003,5.04.7007.2003 [4.0] YES 3\1 
3dfx Voodoo 3 11/02/2000, 5.00.2195.0242 no 3\2 
3dfx Voodoo 4 & Voodoo 5 09/29/2003, 5.01.2600.0002 no 3\3 
3dfx Voodoo Banshee 2/10/2003,5.00.2195.2 no 3\4 
Asiliant C&T 69030 10/3/2003, 1.05.00 no AS\1 
Asiliant 690xx/6555x 09/29/2003, 2.51c no AS\2 
ATI RAGE 128/128 PRO 09/26/2001, 6.13.3279.0 no A\3 
ATI Mobility Radeon M1 06/16/2002, 6.13.10.5796 no A\4 
ATI (Mobility) Radeon pre-9500 05/03/2006, 8.252.0.0 [6.5] YES (if Graphics A is also used) A\5 
Intel Graphics GMA900, GMA950, GMA 3000 08/14/2006,6.14.10.4670 [14.24] & 06/02/2006,5.10.00.1014 YES I\1 
Intel Graphics 82852/82855 GM/GME 02/07/2006,6.14.10.4497 [14.19.50] YES I\2 
Intel Graphics 82865G 09/20/2005,6.14.10.4396 [14.17] YES I\3 
Intel Graphics 82845G 01/23/2005,6.14.10.4020 [14.10] YES I\4 
Intel Graphics 82830M 08/20/2004,6.14.10.3889 [14.7] YES I\5 
Intel Graphics 82810, 82815 07/23/2002,6.13.01.3196 [6.7] YES I\6 
Intel Embedded Graphics 

865 855 845 835 830M 815E 810E i810DC 810 915G/915GV/910GL 09/25/2005,4.1.0.704 no I\7 
Intel Graphics 

G965, Q965, Q963, 946GZ, 945G, 945GM, 915G, 915GM/GMS, 910GL and 910GML 10/06/2006,6.14.10.4704 YES D\G\I\8 
Matrox Parhelia (128MB, 256MB), Millennium P650 and P750 09/22/2005, 1.10.1.2 no M\1 
Matrox Millennium & Mystique 
MillenniumG550, G550 PCIe, G450 MMS, G450, G400/G400 MAX, G200 MMS, G200 
Mystique G200, MGA-G200 08/08/2005, 5.95.005.0 no M\2 
Matrox QID 10/28/2005, 2.1.0.82 no M\3 
Matrox Parhelia 256MB PCI & Parhelia DL256 PCI 11/11/2005, 1.12.0.110 no M\4 
Matrox APVe 07/05/2005, 1.10.0.37 no M\5 
PowerVR Kyro & Kyro II 10/23/2001, 1.0.9.31 YES P 
S3 Trio 3D/2X 02/14/2000, 00.05.30.05 no S3\1 
S3 Savage 2000 04/05/2002, 5.12.01.9016 [9.21.01G] YES S3\2 
S3 Twister (380, 381, 387) 5/26/2003, 6.14.10.0012 [13.94.12 NoHotkey] YES S3\3 
S3 ProSavageDDR (420) 08/13/2004, 6.14.10.0033 YES S3\4 
S3 Savage4 (394-398) 08/10/2000, 05.12.01.8011 [8.040.02] YES S3\5 
S3 ProSavage (370,377) 12/13/2002, 6.13.10.1104 YES S3\6 
S3 Savage/MX-/IX (290-299) (AGP & PCI versions) 04/16/2002, 06.13.10.7036 YES S3\7 
S3 SuperSavage (584) 11/28/2002, 06.13.10.1289 YES S3\8 
SiS UniVGA3 (all recent GPUs) 08/22/2006,6.14.10.3760 [3.76] YES S\1 
SiS 650GL, 740, 650GX, M650, 651, 650 1/07/2004,6.14.10.2220 no S\2 
SiS Xabre200, Xabre400, Xabre600, Xabre80 02/19/2004,6.14.10.3570 no S\3 
SiS 300/305 10/05/2001,6.13.10.1133 no S\4 
Trident Cyberblade 01/29/2002,5.01.2600.0142 \ TC 
TRITTON TRI-UV100 SEE2 USB to SVGA Adapter 06/23/2005,6.10.10.2003 no T 
VIA CLE266 UniChrome integrated graphics (VT8622/3) 06/02/2005, 6.14.10.0226 YES V\1 
VIA K8M800/K8N800 integrated graphics (K8M800/KN800) 12/27/2005, 6.14.10.0275 YES V\2 
VIA/S3G KN400 & KM400 UniChrome integrated graphics (KN400 VT8378) 03/09/2005, 6.14.10.0212 YES V\3 
VIA/S3G KPLE integrated graphics (KL133, KLE133, PLE133/T, MVP4) (VT8361 VT8361/4 VT8501 VT8601/A) 09/24/2002, 6.13.10.3137 YES V\4 
VIA/S3G PM880, PM800, CN400 UniChrome integrated graphics (CN400 PM800 PM880) 08/15/2005, 6.14.10.0241 YES V\5 
VIA/S3G P4M800/CE UniChrome Integrated Graphics (P4M800) 06/02/2005, 6.14.10.0226 YES V\6 

ATI FireGL 09/08/2006, 8.293.0.0 [8.293] YES A\4 
nVidia Quadro 07/12/2006, 9.1.3.6 [91.36] YES N\3 
nVidia GeForce (TNT2-GeForce2) 04/01/2005, 7.1.8.9 [71.89] YES N\4 


3ware 9000 Series SATA RAID Controller 
3ware 9000 SATA RAID Controller 
3ware 9500S SATA RAID Controller 
3ware 9550SX SATA RAID Controller 11/18/2004,2.04.02.048 
& 12/14/2005,3.00.01.052 [9.3.0.3] 3\1; 3\1\O 
3ware 7000/8000 Series ATA RAID Controller 07/01/2004,1.15.00.024 3\2 
3ware Escalade 6000 Storage Switch 12/19/2001,1.11.00.001 3\3 
ACARD AEC6210UF UltraDMA33 Controller 08/18/1999,1.00.0014.1 A\1 
ACARD AEC6260 UltraDMA-66 Controller 08/18/1999,1.00.0014.1 A\2 
ACARD AEC6280 ULTRA ATA133 IDE Controller 
ACARD AEC6290 SERIAL ATA Controller (1) 05/31/2002,1.0.5.4 A\3 
ACARD AEC-6885/6895/6896 PCI 4 Channel RAID Controller 04/09/2004, 1.0.5.5 A\4 
ACARD AEC-6880 Ultra ATA133 RAID Controller 
ACARD AEC-6890 Ultra ATA133 RAID Controller (2) 04/09/2004, 2.20 A\5 
ACARD AEC-6897 4-Channel IDE ULTRA 133 RAID Adapter 
ACARD AEC-6898 4-Channel SERIAL ATA RAID Adapter 06/23/2004, 1.0.3.2 A\6 
ACARD AEC67160 PCI Ultra160 LVD/SE SCSI Adapter 04/27/2004,2.00 A\7 
ACARD AEC671X PCI Ultra/W SCSI Controller 02/23/2002,3.10.0.0 A\8 
Adaptec ATA RAID 1200A Controller 09/18/2002, 1.3 AD\1 
Adaptec SCSI / SATA RAID Controllers 

Adaptec SCSI RAID 5400S Controller 
Adaptec SCSI RAID 2200S Controller 
Adaptec SCSI RAID 2120S Controller 
Adaptec SCSI RAID 2020ZCR Controller 
Adaptec SATA RAID 2020SA Controller 
Adaptec SCSI RAID 2025ZCR Controller 
Adaptec SATA RAID 2025SA Controller 
Adaptec SATA RAID 2410SA Controller 
Adaptec SATA RAID 2810SA Controller 
Adaptec SATA RAID 21610SA Controller 
Adaptec SCSI RAID 2230S Controller 
Adaptec SCSI RAID 2130S Controller 
Adaptec SCSI RAID 2610SA Controller 
Adaptec RAID Miniport Driver 09/14/2004, 4.2.0.7320 AD\2 
Adaptec Serial ATA HostRAID Controller 02/19/2004, 1.00.10 AD\3 
Adaptec I2O RAID Host Controllers 

PM1554U2 Ultra2 Single Channel 
PM1654U2 Ultra2 Single Channel 
PM1564U3 Ultra3 Single Channel 
PM1564U3 Ultra3 Dual Channel 
PM1554U2 Ultra2 Single Channel (NON ACPI) 
PM2554U2 Ultra2 Single Channel 
PM2654U2 Ultra2 Single Channel 
PM2664U3 Ultra3 Single Channel 
PM2664U3 Ultra3 Dual Channel 
PM2554U2 Ultra2 Single Channel (NON ACPI) 
PM2654U2 Ultra2 Single Channel (NON ACPI) 
PM3754U2 Ultra2 Single Channel (NON ACPI) 
PM3755U2B Ultra2 Single Channel (NON ACPI) 
PM3755F Fibre Channel (NON ACPI) 
PM3757U2 Ultra2 Single Channel 
PM3757U2 Ultra2 Dual Channel 
PM2865U3 Ultra3 Single Channel 
PM2865U3 Ultra3 Dual Channel 
Adaptec 2100S Ultra3 Single Channel 
Adaptec 3000S Ultra3 Single Channel 
Adaptec 3000S Ultra3 Dual Channel 
Adaptec 3010S Ultra3 Dual Channel 
Adaptec 3010S Ultra3 Four Channel 
Adaptec 2400A UDMA Four Channel 
Adaptec 2005S Ultra3 
Adaptec 2000S Ultra3 
Adaptec 2110S Ultra3 
Adaptec 2405SA SATA Four Channel 
Adaptec 2015S Ultra320 
Adaptec 2010S Ultra320 05/02/2002, 5.3.1.3 AD\4 
Adaptec Ultra160 SCSI Controllers 

Adaptec SCSI Card 39160 - Ultra160 SCSI 
Adaptec SCSI Card 39160/3960D - Ultra160 SCSI 
64-Bit/66MHz Dual Channel Wide Ultra3 SCSI Adapter 
Adaptec SCSI Card 29160 - Ultra160 SCSI 
Adaptec SCSI Card 29160 Ultra160 SCSI 
64-Bit/66MHz Wide Ultra3 SCSI Adapter 
Adaptec SCSI Card 29160N - Ultra160 SCSI 
Adaptec SCSI Card 29160LP Low Profile Ultra160 SCSI 
Adaptec SCSI Card 19160 - Ultra160 SCSI 
Adaptec 2915/2930LP PCI SCSI Controller 
Adaptec AIC-7892 - Ultra160 SCSI 
Adaptec AIC-7899 - Ultra160 SCSI 03/19/2002,6.2.0000.000 AD\5 
Adaptec Ultra320 SCSI Controllers 

Adaptec AIC-7902B - Ultra320 SCSI 
Adaptec AIC-7901 - Ultra320 SCSI 
Adaptec AIC-7902 - Ultra320 SCSI 
Adaptec AIC-7901 - Ultra320 SCSI 
Adaptec AIC-7901 - Ultra320 SCSI 
Adaptec SCSI Card 29320A - Ultra320 SCSI 
Adaptec SCSI Card 39320 - Ultra320 SCSI 
Adaptec SCSI Card 39320D - Ultra320 SCSI 
Adaptec SCSI Card 29320 - Ultra320 SCSI 
Adaptec SCSI Card 29320LP - Ultra320 SCSI 
Adaptec SCSI Card 39320 - Ultra320 SCSI 
Adaptec SCSI Card 39320A - Ultra320 SCSI 
Adaptec SCSI Card 29320ALP - Ultra320 SCSI 02/17/2004,3.0.000.000 AD\6 
Adaptec PCI SCSI HOSTRaid Controllers 

Adaptec AIC-7902 HostRAID driver 
Adaptec ASC-39320 HostRAID driver 
Adaptec ASC-39320D HostRAID driver 
Adaptec ASC-29320 HostRAID driver 
Adaptec ASC-29320B HostRAID driver 
Adaptec ASC-29320LP HostRAID driver 
Adaptec AIC-7901A HostRAID driver 
Adaptec AIC-7901 HostRAID driver 
Adaptec ASC-29320A HostRAID driver 
Adaptec ASC-29320ALP HostRAID driver 
Adaptec AIC-7902B HostRAID driver 
Adaptec ASC-39320D HostRAID driver 
Adaptec ASC-39320 HostRAID driver 
Adaptec ASC-39320A HostRAID driver 07/01/2004,3.00.036 AD\7 
Adaptec PCI RAID Controllers 

Adaptec Array1000U160 PCI RAID Controller 
Adaptec Array1000 PCI RAID Controller 
Adaptec Memory Controller / XOR Engine 
Adaptec Array1000U160 PCI RAID Controller 01/24/2000,5.0.1877.1 AD\8 
Adaptec Serial ATA 1205SA Host Controller 12/17/2002, 1.0.0.41 AD\9 
Adaptec Embedded Serial ATA HostRAID Controller 04/10/2005,4.00.036.2 AD\A 
AMD-756 PCI Bus Master IDE Controller 
AMD-766 PCI Bus Master IDE Controller 
AMD-768 PCI Bus Master IDE Controller 
AMD-8111 PCI Bus Master IDE Controller 01/18/2005,8.2.8.0 AM 
Areca PCI-X/PCI-E SATA RAID controllers 

ARECA (ARC1110) SATA PCI-X RAID Host Adapter 
ARECA (ARC1120) SATA PCI-X RAID Host Adapter 
ARECA (ARC1130) SATA PCI-X RAID Host Adapter 
ARECA (ARC1160) SATA PCI-X RAID Host Adapter 
ARECA (ARC1210) SATA PCI-Express RAID Host Adapter 
ARECA (ARC1220) SATA PCI-Express RAID Host Adapter 
ARECA (ARC1230) SATA PCI-Express RAID Host Adapter 
ARECA (ARC1260) SATA PCI-Express RAID Host Adapter 06/29/2005,1.02.00 AR 
ATI PCI IDE Bus Master Controller (bus extender!) 05/23/2004,1.00.0000.3 
& 04/15/2004,5.0.0.2 AT 
ALi PCI IDE Controller (*) 
ALi M5219 PCI Bus Master IDE Controller 
ALi M5229 PCI Bus Master IDE Controller 03/06/2003, 1.5.1.0 AU\1 
ALi/ULi M5228 ATA/RAID Controller 
ALi/ULi M5281/M5283 SATA/RAID Controller 09/14/2004, 5.0.2.8 
& 03/07/2005, 5.0.2.9 AU\2 
ALi/ULi M5287 SATA/RAID Controller (M1573) 10/18/2005, 1.0.1.0 AU\3 
ALi/ULi M5288 SATA/RAID Controller (M1575/M1697) 11/21/2005, 1.0.5.2 AU\4 
ALi/ULi M5289 SATA/RAID Controller (M1689/M1567) 10/18/2005, 1.0.1.0 AU\5 
DELL CERC SATA 1.5/6ch RAID Controller 11/06/2003, 4.1.0.7010 D 
Emulex PLUS 02/03/2006, 5.1.00.3 E 
Emulex LightPulse HBA 03/09/2006, 5.1.20.3 E 
HighPoint RocketRAID 100/133 ATA RAID (HPT3xx) Controller 01/05/2004, 2.351 H\1 
HighPoint RocketRAID 1520 S-ATA Controller (HPT3xx) (3) 11/20/2003, 2.36 H\1\R 
HighPoint RocketRAID 154x/1640 Controller 08/18/2004, 2.0.5 H\2 
HighPoint RocketRAID 182x SATA Controller 08/01/2005, 1.1.7.801 H\3 
HighPoint Hpt366 Ultra DMA 66 Controller 03/31/2000,1.25.0.10 H\4 
HighPoint RocketRAID 222x/2240 SATA Controller 08/31/2005, 1.04 H\5 
HighPoint RocketRAID 2320 PCIe SATA II Controller 10/27/2005, 1.0.1 H\6 
HighPoint RocketRAID 404/454 ATA RAID (HPT374) Controller 05/08/2004, 3.0.4 H\7 
HighPoint RocketRAID 2310 PCIe SATA II Controller 01/05/2006, 1.0 H\8 
IBM ipsraidn ServeRAID Adapters 
IBM ServeRAID 4H Controller 
IBM ServeRAID 3H/3L Controller 
IBM ServeRAID II Controller 
IBM ServeRAID integrated on PC 330 Server 
IBM PC ServeRAID Controller 02/05/2004, 7.00.14 I\1 
IBM i960-based IBM ServeRAID Adapters 

IBM ServeRAID 4M Controller 
IBM ServeRAID 4L Controller 
IBM ServeRAID 4Mx Controller 
IBM ServeRAID 4Lx Controller 
IBM ServeRAID 5i Controller 
IBM ServeRAID 6M Controller 
IBM ServeRAID 6i Controller 
IBM ServeRAID 4M/4Mx/4L/4Lx/5i/6M/6i Device Driver 02/05/2004, 7.00.14 I\2 
Intel SATA RAID Controllers 06/14/2006,6.1.0.1002 
& 10/12/2005,5.5.0.1035 I\1 & I\1\O 
Intel SCSI RAID Controllers 

GDT6000/6020/6050 Disk Array Controller 
GDT6000B/6010 Disk Array Controller 
GDT6110/6510 Disk Array Controller 
GDT6120/6520 Disk Array Controller 
GDT6530 Disk Array Controller 
GDT6550 Disk Array Controller 
GDT6117/6517 Disk Array Controller 
GDT6127/6527 Disk Array Controller 
GDT6537 Disk Array Controller 
GDT6557 Disk Array Controller 
GDT6115/6515 Disk Array Controller 
GDT6125/6525 Disk Array Controller 
GDT6535 Disk Array Controller 
GDT6555 Disk Array Controller 
GDT6x17RP Disk Array Controller 
GDT6x27RP Disk Array Controller 
GDT6x37RP Disk Array Controller 
GDT6x57RP Disk Array Controller 
GDT6x11RP Disk Array Controller 
GDT6x21RP Disk Array Controller 
GDT6x17RD Disk Array Controller 
GDT6x27RD Disk Array Controller 
GDT6x37RD Disk Array Controller 
GDT6x57RD Disk Array Controller 
GDT6x11RD Disk Array Controller 
GDT6x21RD Disk Array Controller 
GDT6x18RD Disk Array Controller 
GDT6x28RD Disk Array Controller 
GDT6x38RD Disk Array Controller 
GDT6x58RD Disk Array Controller 
GDT6x13RS Disk Array Controller 
GDT6x23RS Disk Array Controller 
GDT6x18RS Disk Array Controller 
GDT6x28RS Disk Array Controller 
GDT6x38RS Disk Array Controller 
GDT6x58RS Disk Array Controller 
GDT6x33RS Disk Array Controller 
GDT6x43RS Disk Array Controller 
GDT6x53RS Disk Array Controller 
GDT6x63RS Disk Array Controller 
GDT7x13RN Disk Array Controller 
GDT7x23RN Disk Array Controller 
GDT7x18RN Disk Array Controller 
GDT7x28RN Disk Array Controller 
GDT7x38RN Disk Array Controller 
GDT7x58RN Disk Array Controller 
GDT7x33RN Disk Array Controller 
GDT7x43RN Disk Array Controller 
GDT7x53RN Disk Array Controller 
GDT7x63RN Disk Array Controller 
GDT4x13RZ Disk Array Controller 
GDT4x23RZ Disk Array Controller 
GDT8x13RZ Disk Array Controller 
GDT8x23RZ Disk Array Controller 
GDT8x33RZ Disk Array Controller 
GDT8x43RZ Disk Array Controller 
GDT8x53RZ Disk Array Controller 
GDT8x63RZ Disk Array Controller 
GDT6x19RD Disk Array Controller 
GDT6x29RD Disk Array Controller 
GDT7x19RN Disk Array Controller 
GDT7x29RN Disk Array Controller 
GDT8x22RZ Disk Array Controller 
ICP vortex GDT RAID Controller 06/23/2003, 5.3.0.13 I\2 
JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller 08/15/2005, 5.2.0.207 J\1 
JMicron JMB36X RAID Controller 06/26/2006, 1.12.04.00 J\2 
ITE IT8211/IT8212 ATA RAID Controller 08/04/2005,1.7.2.4 IT 
LSI MegaRAID IDE Controllers 

LSI MegaRAID IDE 100/MAGNIA Z3x0 Controller 
Integrated Ultra ATA-100 Dual Channel Controller 
Integrated Ultra ATA-100 IDE RAID Controller 
LSI Logic MegaRAID IDE 100 Driver For MAGNIA Z500 
LSI MegaRAID IDE 133 Controller 
LSI MegaRAID Serial ATA Controller 
LSI Logic CSB-6 IDE 100 RAID Controller 07/09/2003,4.1.0709.2003 L\1 
LSI MegaRAID Controllers 
LSI Logic MegaRAID RAID Controller RAID Controller 
LSI Logic MegaRAID Express 200 RAID Controller 
LSI Logic MegaRAID Express 300 RAID Controller 
LSI Logic MegaRAID Express 000 RAID Controller 
LSI Logic MegaRAID Express 500/500LC RAID Controller 
LSI Logic MegaRAID Elite 1600 RAID Controller 
LSI Logic MegaRAID Elite 1650/1700 RAID Controller 
LSI Logic MegaRAID Enterprise 1200 RAID Controller 
LSI Logic MegaRAID Enterprise 1300 RAID Controller 
LSI Logic MegaRAID Enterprise 1400 RAID Controller 
LSI Logic MegaRAID Enterprise 1500 RAID Controller 
LSI Logic MegaRAID Enterprise 1600 RAID Controller 
LSI Logic MegaRAID Enterprise 1700 RAID Controller 
LSI Logic MegaRAID Enterprise 3000 RAID Controller 
MegaRAID SCSI 320-0 RAID Controller 
MegaRAID SCSI 320-1 RAID Controller 
MegaRAID SCSI 320-2 RAID Controller 
MegaRAID SCSI 320-2X RAID Controller 
MegaRAID SCSI 320-4X RAID Controller 
MegaRAID SCSI 320-0X RAID Controller 
MegaRAID SCSI 320-1E RAID Controller 
MegaRAID SCSI 320-2E RAID Controller 
LSI Logic MegaRAID i4 IDE RAID Controller 
LSI Logic MegaRAID i4133 RAID Controller 
LSI Logic MegaRAID SATA 150-6 RAID Controller 
LSI Logic MegaRAID SATA 150-4 RAID Controller 

HP NetRAID-3Si 
Integrated HP NetRAID 
HP NetRAID-1Si 
HP NetRAID-1M RAID Controller 
HP NetRAID-2M RAID Controller 01/08/2004,6.41.32 L\2 
LSI Mylex RAID Controllers 

Mylex AcceleRAID 160 Disk Array Controller 
Mylex AcceleRAID 170 Disk Array Controller 
Mylex AcceleRAID 352 Disk Array Controller 
Mylex DAC960PG/PJ/PR/PT/PTL1/PRL Series Disk Array Controller 
Mylex DAC1164P Disk Array Controller 
Mylex eXtremeRAID 2000 Disk Array Controller 
Mylex eXtremeRAID 3000 Disk Array Controller 10/25/2001, 6.03.10.0 L\3 
LSI Logic PCI SCSI/FC MPT Controllers 

LSI Adapter, FC 4000 series, Dual or Quad port (with 929) 
LSI Adapter, FC 4000 series, Single port (with 919) 
LSI Adapter, FC 7002 series, Dual or Quad port (with 929X) 
LSI Adapter, FC 7002 series, Single port (with 919X) 
LSI Adapter, Ultra320 SCSI 2000 series, (with 1020/1030) 
LSI Adapter, Ultra320 SCSI RAID series, (with 1035) 04/12/2004,1.10.00 L\4 
Marvell RAID 614x SATA2 Controller 01/06/2006,1.0.0.3 M 
nVidia nForce 1/2/3/4/5 mass storage controllers 02/11/2005,5.10.2600.0518; 
04/24/2006,5.10.2600.0666; 
08/12/2005,5.10.2600.0622; 
05/01/2006,5.10.2600.0667; 
04/24/2006,5.10.2600.0666; N\123; 
N\4\I; 
N\4\R; 
N\4\INTEL\I; 
N\4INTEL\R;N\590SLI\I; 
N\590SLI\R; 
N\TM 
Promise FastTrak Controllers 

Promise FastTrak100 Controller (PDC20265) 
Promise FastTrak TX Controller (PDC20275) 
Promise FastTrak100 Controller (PDC20267) 
Promise FastTrak100 Controller 
Promise FastTrak Controller 
Promise FastTrak66 Controller (PDC20262) 
Promise FastTrak66 Controller (PDC20262) 
Promise FastTrak TX/LP Series Controller 
Promise FastTrak100 TX2/TX4 Controller 
Promise FastTrak TX2000 Controller 
Promise MBFastTrak133 Lite Controller 
Promise FastTrak TX Controller (PDC20276) 
Promise FastTrak TX Controller (PDC20277) 
Promise SBFastTrak133 Lite Controller 04/25/2003, 2.00.0.34 P\1 
Promise 376/378/TX4000/S150 TX Series 

Promise FastTrak TX4000 Controller 
Promise FastTrak S150 TX2plus Controller 
Promise FastTrak S150 TX4 Controller 
Promise FastTrak 376 Controller 
Promise FastTrak 378 Controller 08/06/2003, 1.00.0.37 P\2 
Promise SATAII150 SX8 Controller 07/23/2004,1.00.0.51 P\3 
Promise FastTrak S150 SX4/SX4000 Series 05/20/2004, 2.00.00.25 P\4 
Promise SuperTrak SX6000 IDE RAID Controller 11/26/2002,1.10.0.41 P\5 
Promise SATA150 TX Series IDE Controller 06/12/2003, 1.00.0.27 P\6 
Promise SATAII150/SATA300 TX2plus/TX4/579/770 IDE Controllers 

Promise SATAII150 TX2plus IDE Controller 
Promise SATAII150 TX4 IDE Controller 
Promise SATAII150 579 IDE Controller 
Promise SATA300 TX2plus IDE Controller 
Promise SATA300 TX4 IDE Controller 
Promise SATA300 779 IDE Controller 06/30/2005, 1.00.0.33 P\7 
Promise Ultra Controllers 
Promise Ultra133 TX2 IDE Controller 
Promise Ultra100 TX2 IDE Controller 
Promise Ultra100 IDE Controller 
Promise Ultra100 IDE Controller (PDC20265) 
Promise Ultra66 IDE Controller 
Promise Ultra33 IDE Controller 05/16/2003, 2.0.0.43 P\8 
QLogic QLA2000/QLA2100 PCI Fibre Channel Adapter 07/21/2000,7.05.05 Q\1 
QLogic QLA2200 PCI Fibre Channel Adapter 06/17/2002,8.1.5.12 Q\2 
QLogic QLA23xx PCI Fibre Channel Adapter 06/13/2002,8.1.5.12 Q\3 
QLogic QLA12160, 64 bit PCI DUAL 160M SCSI HBA 03/01/2002,7.21.1.1 Q\4 
Silion Image CMD PCI-0649 Ultra100 IDE Raid Controller 06/09/2001 S\1 
Silicon Image SiI 0680 ATA/133 Controller 03/15/2002, 1.0.0.12 S\2 
Silicon Image SiI 0680 Ultra-133 Medley ATA Raid Controller 05/31/2002, 1.0.1.7 S\3 
Silicon Image SiI 3112 SATALink Controller 
Silicon Image SiI 3512 SATALink Controller 
ATI 436E Serial ATA Controller 
ATI 4379 Serial ATA Controller 
ATI 437A Serial ATA Controller 04/18/2006, 1.3.64.0 S\4 
Silicon Image SiI 3112 SATARaid Controller 
Silicon Image SiI 3512 SATARaid Controller 
& 
ATI 436E Serial ATA RAID Controller 
ATI 4379 Serial ATA RAID Controller 
ATI 437A Serial ATA RAID Controller 03/14/2006, 1.0.56.1 
& 08/27/2004, 1.7.0.51 S\5, S\5\A 
Silicon Image SiI 3114 SATALink Controller 06/21/2006, 1.3.10.0 S\6 
Silicon Image SiI 3114 SATARaid Controller 
Silicon Image SiI 3114 SoftRaid 5 Controller 04/10/2005, 1.0.15.0 
& 04/12/2006, 1.5.5.0 S\7 
Silicon Image SiI 3124 SATALink Controller 04/27/2006, 1.3.18.0 S\8 
Silicon Image SiI 3124 SATARaid Controller 02/02/2004, 1.0.0.2 S\9 
Silicon Image SiI 3124 SoftRaid 5 Controller 10/18/2005, 1.3.0.9 S\A 
Silicon Image SiI 3132 SATALink Controller 01/25/2006, 1.0.14.1 S\B 
Silicon Image SiI 3132 SoftRaid 5 Controller 01/12/2006, 1.4.3.0 S\C 
SiS 180 RAID Controller 
SiS 181 RAID Controller 
SiS 182 RAID Controller 07/19/2003,5.1.1039.1070 
& 05/03/2005,5.1.1039.1090 
& 01/05/2005,5.1.1039.2030 SI\1;SI\2;SI\3 
VIA RAID Controllers 

VIA VT8251 AHCI RAID Controller 
VIA VT8251 AHCI RAID Controller 
VIA VT8237A SATA RAID Controller 
VIA VT6421 RAID Controller 
VIA SATA RAID Controller 
VIA VT6410 RAID Controller 
VIA CX700/VX700 RAID Controller 03/31/2006, 5.1.2600.530 [5.30C] V\1 
VIA VT6420 IDE Controller 10/30/2003,5.1.2600.104 V\2 
VMware SCSI controller 10/01/2004,1.2.0.3 VM 

Changelog: 

DriverPack Chipset 

Current version: 
6.12 

Decompressed size: 
8.6 MB 

Archived (7-zipped) size: 
1.22 MB 
(compression ratio of 7.05:1) 
واحيرا وليس اخرا ارجوا ان اكون اعطيت الموضوع حقه من الشرح
ومش محتاج اقول ان الموضوع منقول لصاحب النسخه الاصلي
واخيرا لينكات التحميل 
الينك لتورنت سريع جدا
حمل من هنا​


----------



## miki (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: XP Black Edition USA Retail Final DVD 4.02GB*

100%


----------



## andereyas (31 يناير 2008)

*رد على: XP Black Edition USA Retail Final DVD 4.02GB*

thank you


----------

